# Using Fresh Aloe Vera



## SoapSap (May 30, 2015)

I bought a big stem if fresh Aloe Vera and would like to use it in a Cold Process soap. But I am not quite how to do this. 

If I process the gel insides of the stem to liquefy it should I account for it as part of the water used to dissolve the lye?

Also, anyone who uses fresh Aloe Vera, what do you like about it in your soap. Does it add any worth while properties?  I am thinking of making this as a facial bar for myself and want to supper fat it and probably add some Shea Butter.


----------



## Obsidian (May 30, 2015)

I've made a couple batches of soap recently with aloe vera. What I did was stuff the leaves through a juicer to make a nasty snotty mess. If you don't have a juicer, scape all the gel out, smash it up and then blend it with a little water to get it as smooth as possible. Strain it to remove chunks.

You would count it as part of your liquid. I use just enough water to dissolve the lye then make up the rest of the liquid with the aloe. I like to blend the aloe into the oils before the lye. 

I really like it in my soap, it add a nice slickness and creaminess to the lather. It also seems to leave my skin feeling softer. I plan on buying a large jug of aloe juice to use in all my soap.


----------



## SoapSap (May 30, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I've made a couple batches of soap recently with aloe vera. What I did was stuff the leaves through a juicer to make a nasty snotty mess. If you don't have a juicer, scape all the gel out, smash it up and then blend it with a little water to get it as smooth as possible. Strain it to remove chunks.
> 
> You would count it as part of your liquid. I use just enough water to dissolve the lye then make up the rest of the liquid with the aloe. I like to blend the aloe into the oils before the lye.
> 
> I really like it in my soap, it add a nice slickness and creaminess to the lather. It also seems to leave my skin feeling softer. I plan on buying a large jug of aloe juice to use in all my soap.




Thank you. This information is very helpful. I ran the pulp through my VitaMix and will now strain it. I like the idea of adding it to the oils before the lye. I do that when I make milk soaps.


----------



## lsg (May 30, 2015)

I just throw my aloe leaves in the blender and puree, then add to the soap at thin trace.


----------



## Obsidian (May 30, 2015)

Lsg, don't get a lot of specks from solid bits? Even when I run mine through the bullet blender with added liquid and strain, I get more specks then I want.


----------



## cmzaha (May 30, 2015)

I filet off the gel then put the gel in my blender and puree it. I never strain it and my customers like to see the little specks of aloe, but I do not include the outside of the leaf as I find it quite scratchy in the finished soap. It is used as the balance of my liquid after accounting for my 50/50 lye solution. Usually I keep a half gallon in the fridge to use


----------



## LBussy (May 30, 2015)

Mine has a very thick skin that must be separated from the gel before it can be processed.  Thankfully the way I do it leaves very little "flecks."  First I open one end with a slight twisting motion.  Sometimes there's a membrane there that I carefully slice out to give me better flow.   Then if I am patient I can just let the juice run out.  Here's what mine looks like:

http://tinyurl.com/qcq7xwn


----------



## cmzaha (May 30, 2015)

LBussy said:


> Mine has a very thick skin that must be separated from the gel before it can be processed.  Thankfully the way I do it leaves very little "flecks."  First I open one end with a slight twisting motion.  Sometimes there's a membrane there that I carefully slice out to give me better flow.   Then if I am patient I can just let the juice run out.  Here's what mine looks like:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/qcq7xwn


Why would you waste all the great gel inside if you are using it for soap? I did forget to mention I wait until the resinous (brownish) runs down to the end of the leaf and cut it off because it will cause discoloration if you are processing much aloe, after blending I add in some citric acid. 
How I clean mine is to cut the whole leaf lengthwise down the middle for ease of filleting off the gel. Then I run my fillet knife horizontally through the left all the way down to separate the leaf and get to the inside with the good stuff. Fillet it off, toss the gel in a blender or processor. It is less messy pureed in a blender, it will become very foamy but will settle after awhile. I love aloe and avocado soap


----------



## lsg (May 30, 2015)

I get a few flecks, but don't worry about it.  My leaves might not have been as mature as the ones you used.  I do cucumbers the same way.


----------



## LBussy (May 30, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> Why would you waste all the great gel inside if you are using it for soap?


I can see my attempt at sarcasm fell flat.  ;-)

(Check the link)


----------



## nsmar4211 (May 30, 2015)

That..........that was funny


----------



## HappyHomeSoapCo (May 30, 2015)

I've only used aloe that I purchased in a big gallon jug. And I love it in soap! I have a little aloe plant growing and I hope to harvest some when it gets bigger!


----------



## cmzaha (May 30, 2015)

LBussy said:


> I can see my attempt at sarcasm fell flat.  ;-)
> 
> (Check the link)


LOL, some days I am not real bright...


----------



## TwystedPryncess (May 30, 2015)

I caught it, Lee! I snorted water. Now my nose burns. 

But honestly at first I didn't get it, because I had clicked on the link and was thinking 'oh Hey! I have one of those jugs on the very far left too!

Um wait...."

THEN I snorted water.


----------



## SoapSap (May 31, 2015)

This is the juice I got from the one very large Aloe Vera stem. I got almost a full pint. I have not strained it yet. There seems to be very little in there to strain. 

I am curious what the color is pink when the  gelatinous matter seemed to be perfectly clear.


----------



## SoapSap (May 31, 2015)

Cmzha, why do you add citric acid?


----------



## kchaystack (May 31, 2015)

SoapSap said:


> Cmzha, why do you add citric acid?



I would guess to prevent browning because of oxidation.  Similar to why you add lime juice to avocado or lemon juice to cut apples.


----------



## cmzaha (May 31, 2015)

I really use it to help stop the color change you just ended up with and to help preserve it. I have to say I have never had any go quite as pink as yours shows in the pic. Of course camera and computers do not always show the true color. When I make up large batches of aloe I add in a preservative instead of the citric. You got that much out of one very large stem, you can imagine how much I get out of 2 grocery bags full of large stems.


----------



## SoapSap (Jun 1, 2015)

As soon as I removed the flesh I processed it in the blender. It was pink immediately. Hardly any time at all to oxidize. I now have put a bit (1/4 tsp) citric acid into the solution. I did no know how much to use skit ride to use just a little. The color has not changed any soothing the oxidation has not progressed. Am keeping in the refrigerator. If I do not get to soap today I will freeze it.


----------



## LBussy (Jun 1, 2015)

I would guess the blender gave it a very good chance to oxidize ... it makes a very good froth.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 1, 2015)

Very strange, I never have it go pink immediately, or if it sits for a few days then it turns a hint of pink. I just processed some yesterday and it is still a pretty light green. I wonder if you processed the resinous latex goop that will run to the bottom, I do know it will add to the color changing. Since you purchased your leaf I would assume it is the same I use and I have purchased the large leaves when I have none to cut. The larger the leaf the more they need to stand up and let the resin run to the bottom


----------



## not_ally (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey you aloe vera mavens,

I was in Trader Joe's yesterday after seeing this thread and came across a gallon bottle of AV juice for 7.99, so bought it.  I was thinking of buying a lb from Brambleberry for 6.99, so this will be no-brainer if it works   A couple of questions, if any of you would be kind enough to opine:

(1)  The ingredients describe it as: 99% organic aloe juice (no added sugars), Citric Acid, Sodium Benzoate and Potassium Sorbate (food preservatives).  Would this be OK to use  in CP?  Mostly concerned about the food preservatives.

(2)  This seems like a *lot* of aloe to use quickly for a hobbyist.  Will it be OK if I freeze it in zip lock bags?  If so, how long will it keep in the fridge once unfrozen?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## SoapSap (Jun 1, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> Very strange, I never have it go pink immediately, or if it sits for a few days then it turns a hint of pink. I just processed some yesterday and it is still a pretty light green. I wonder if you processed the resinous latex goop that will run to the bottom, I do know it will add to the color changing. Since you purchased your leaf I would assume it is the same I use and I have purchased the large leaves when I have none to cut. The larger the leaf the more they need to stand up and let the resin run to the bottom




It was a very big leaf and I had no idea as to the best way to process it; other than knowing not to use the green part. I did not know about resin. 

Can I still use this for soap?  I am not concerned about the color, but if it has any adverse effects like acceleration, or anything at all, I may want to reconsider using it. I do not want to waste it, but I am much more concerned about problem soap.


----------



## lsg (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes, I always freeze aloe juice before adding the lye to it.  That would be a great way to store it and maintain freshness.


----------



## boyago (Jun 1, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Hey you aloe vera mavens,
> 
> I was in Trader Joe's yesterday after seeing this thread and came across a gallon bottle of AV juice for 7.99, so bought it.  I was thinking of buying a lb from Brambleberry for 6.99, so this will be no-brainer if it works   A couple of questions, if any of you would be kind enough to opine:
> 
> ...



That's the same brand I have used without issue.


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 1, 2015)

SoapSap said:


> Can I still use this for soap?  I am not concerned about the color, but if it has any adverse effects like acceleration, or anything at all, I may want to reconsider using it. I do not want to waste it, but I am much more concerned about problem soap.




My fresh aloe didn't cause any acceleration. I would use it no problem but I don't know what color the pink might turn to. I process the skin on my leaves and the gel is a beautiful bright green but in soap it turns a ugly brownish color. A little green mica brings back the pretty green.


----------



## SoapSap (Jun 1, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> My fresh aloe didn't cause any acceleration. I would use it no problem but I don't know what color the pink might turn to. I process the skin on my leaves and the gel is a beautiful bright green but in soap it turns a ugly brownish color. A little green mica brings back the pretty green.




Thank. I can counter-act the brown color. I'll use a little TD and a little green. I also think this might be a soap that I want to CPOP.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 1, 2015)

SoapSap said:


> It was a very big leaf and I had no idea as to the best way to process it; other than knowing not to use the green part. I did not know about resin.
> 
> Can I still use this for soap?  I am not concerned about the color, but if it has any adverse effects like acceleration, or anything at all, I may want to reconsider using it. I do not want to waste it, but I am much more concerned about problem soap.


I really do not think the pink will pose any great problems, and I would not waste good fresh aloe.



not_ally said:


> Hey you aloe vera mavens,
> 
> I was in Trader Joe's yesterday after seeing this thread and came across a gallon bottle of AV juice for 7.99, so bought it.  I was thinking of buying a lb from Brambleberry for 6.99, so this will be no-brainer if it works   A couple of questions, if any of you would be kind enough to opine:
> 
> ...


Just a little note, you can purchase the gallons of Aloe Juice cheaper at Walmart. It will freeze fine and is also good mixed with fresh aloe to thin down the thick gel some if using aloe for full water replacement



Obsidian said:


> My fresh aloe didn't cause any acceleration. I would use it no problem but I don't know what color the pink might turn to. I process the skin on my leaves and the gel is a beautiful bright green but in soap it turns a ugly brownish color. A little green mica brings back the pretty green.


Interesting, I have never had aloe go brown and I use a lot of aloe along with avocado. However I do not add the aloe into the lye, I add it directly into my oils, before adding in my lye solution. Just used fresh aloe in my 4th of July soapies that have pure white lines and they are pure white. As mentioned I do not run mine through a juicer which tells me you are also getting the brown resin in yours which will discolor. Filleting is really not hard...:grin:


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 1, 2015)

I let mine sit so the resin ran out, I really think its the skin that made mine turn brown. I plan on switching to the jugged kind of aloe, my plant isn't big enough to support more then 1-2 more batches.


----------



## LBussy (Jun 2, 2015)

Why is the commercial aloe more "juice" and what comes out of the fresh leaves a gel?


----------



## Obsidian (Jun 2, 2015)

I'd assume its some kind of mechanical filtration to extract just the liquid so its easier to drink. You ever tried one of those aloe drinks that has the gel in it? They are nasty.


----------



## LBussy (Jun 2, 2015)

I tried an aloe drink once and let's just say it ... um ... sped things up.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 2, 2015)

Obsidian said:


> I let mine sit so the resin ran out, I really think its the skin that made mine turn brown. I plan on switching to the jugged kind of aloe, my plant isn't big enough to support more then 1-2 more batches.


Have you ever filleted it to remove the gel? If you have you will notice all the yellowish brown on the inside of the leaf after removing the clear gel and I am guessing you are picking up the coloration because of the juicer
Bussy, I have always wondered why it is so thin when it is purchased in the bottle, and cannot believe there is much left in the soap after curing and the liquid evaporating. You can actually see the aloe in my soaps


----------



## SoapSap (Jun 6, 2015)

SoapSap said:


> I bought a big stem if fresh Aloe Vera and would like to use it in a Cold Process soap. But I am not quite how to do this.
> 
> If I process the gel insides of the stem to liquefy it should I account for it as part of the water used to dissolve the lye?
> 
> Also, anyone who uses fresh Aloe Vera, what do you like about it in your soap. Does it add any worth while properties?  I am thinking of making this as a facial bar for myself and want to supper fat it and probably add some Shea Butter.









This is the CP batch I made with the fresh Aloe Vera. I used 100% Aloe Vera liquid for the Lye solution. It turned a beautiful burgundy color which I knew would change to brown in the saponification process. I added Titanium Oxide to all the batter, then separated it to make a small amount for mica green and a mica pink. These colors morphed out almost completely. You may not see it in the photo, but there is a very slight hint of both colors. 

I added Aloe Vera Essential oil and the scent is very strong indeed. The fresh Aloe Vera had no scent that I could detect but the essential oil is very potent. 

I am very eager for the soap to cure. I will start testing my "test slivers" in a week or two to see how it's going.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 6, 2015)

You soaps came out very nice looking. Unless I am missing something there is no such thing as Aloe Essential, but I have known to be wrong. There is an Aloe Extract which is a fixed oil infused with aloe, many times the base is soy oil. There are Aloe Fo's that smell a lot like aloe. When I clean my aloe I always smell the strong aloe scent but it will not hold in soap.


----------



## SoapSap (Jun 6, 2015)

SoapSap said:


> I bought a big stem if fresh Aloe Vera and would like to use it in a Cold Process soap. But I am not quite how to do this.
> 
> If I process the gel insides of the stem to liquefy it should I account for it as part of the water used to dissolve the lye?
> 
> Also, anyone who uses fresh Aloe Vera, what do you like about it in your soap. Does it add any worth while properties?  I am thinking of making this as a facial bar for myself and want to supper fat it and probably add some Shea Butter.





View attachment 14429


This is the CP batch I made with the fresh Aloe Vera. I used 100% Aloe Vera liquid for the Lye solution. It turned a beautiful burgundy color which I knew would change to brown in the saponification process. I added Titanium Oxide to all the batter, then separated it to make a small amount for mica green and a mica pink. These colors morphed out almost completely. You may not see it in the photo, but there is a very slight hint of both colors. 

I added Aloe Vera Essential oil and the scent is very strong indeed. The fresh Aloe Vera had no scent that I could detect but the essential oil is very potent. 

I am very eager for the soap to cure. I will start testing my "test slivers" in a week or two to see how it's going.


----------



## SoapSap (Jun 6, 2015)

View attachment 14429


This is the CP batch I made with the fresh Aloe Vera that was posted as my initial inquiry starting this thread. I used 100% Aloe Vera liquid for the Lye solution. It turned a beautiful burgundy color which I knew would change to brown in the saponification process. I added Titanium Oxide to all the batter, then separated it to make a small amount for mica green and a mica pink. These colors morphed out almost completely. You may not see it in the photo, but there is a very slight hint of both colors. 

I added Aloe Vera Essential oil and the scent is very strong indeed. The fresh Aloe Vera had no scent that I could detect but the essential oil is very potent. 

I am very eager for the soap to cure. I will start testing my "test slivers" in a week or two to see how it's going.


----------



## SoapSap (Jun 6, 2015)

cmzaha said:


> You soaps came out very nice looking. Unless I am missing something there is no such thing as Aloe Essential, but I have known to be wrong. There is an Aloe Extract which is a fixed oil infused with aloe, many times the base is soy oil. There are Aloe Fo's that smell a lot like aloe. When I clean my aloe I always smell the strong aloe scent but it will not hold in soap.




Thanks for the scent info. You are most likely correct as I am no expert about this. And this scent was purchased for me by someone else from a vendor in Harlem who said it was an EO. but it may be a FO.


----------



## seven (Jun 9, 2015)

I use fresh aloe all the time as i have the plant. I just sb the meat with the oils before lye. Never had a problem so far..


----------

